# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box تم الرد استفسار بخصوص تفعيل كل الخصائص في z3x

## karimovic44

السلام عليكم اود ان اسأل بخصوص تفعيل الموديلات الاخرى على z3x  وهل اذا ارت تفعيلها يجب علي دفع مبلغ اضافي

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> السلام عليكم اود ان اسأل بخصوص تفعيل الموديلات الاخرى على z3x  وهل اذا ارت تفعيلها يجب علي دفع مبلغ اضافي

 *نعم يجب إتصال بالبائع معتمد لديك أخي*

----------


## argwan

شكراِ

----------


## MEZAADMBBGSM

السلام عليكم  كيف يمكنني تفعيل                               z3x

----------

